# MBBS at CMH or SKZMDC?



## mhi (Jun 17, 2010)

I need some sincere advice. Which college is better in terms of facilities and reputation? Should one be opting for MBBS at CMH or SKZMDC college?
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## qaisar1214 (Aug 14, 2010)

both are better than eachother.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

MBBS from CMH,
Established one,having a good repute,good faculty,location,teaching hospital etc.


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

Although, CMH is better but you can't ignore the faculty and facilities of SKZMDC.
but a mild problem with SKZMDC is that its teaching hospital( Sheikh Zayed Hospital) in spite of the great fame is not recognized/mentioned by PMDC for job or internship. 
Unlike the UHS, It is affiliated with PU.
I will suggest CMH but the final decision is upto your interest.


----------



## mhi (Jun 17, 2010)

Thankyou,all of you for the help. My admission in shaikh zayed is confirmed but I gave in the interview for CMH and I am in their waiting list.I wanted to know whether it is worth waiting for CMH to put up their lists or go ahead with shaikh zayed since they are asking for the fees and their classes are starting after eid (atleast thats what the admission guy told me).


----------



## Clueless_312 (Sep 26, 2010)

Skzmdc is relatively newer than cmh,this will only be thr second batch I thnk so I guess cmh looks better now,but things will surely go up for skzmdc with time

Its affiliated with pu and not uhs but I don't thnk tht makes any difference

The only thng abt skzmdc thts not so cool is tht it is not listed in the IMED (intl med education directory) which means tht you can't get certification by ECFMG and hence can't be eligible for the usmle if u apply frm skzmdc unless it gets listed,cmh is however thr in the IMED,but this may only be since none of skzmdc's batches have graduated yet,either way cmh looks like the safer option rite now


----------



## ssss (Nov 2, 2010)

i think cmh is far better


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

one more thing that cmh is now insititute for postgradute so cmh is much much much better than skzmc so dnt go skzmc....


----------



## altif (Nov 18, 2009)

CMH cant be compared with SKZMC ! cmh is one of the best!


----------



## syntaX (Jun 16, 2010)

CMH all the way ...


----------



## mhi (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone for the help. CMH it is.
#happy


----------

